# Trailer Hitches



## AK Snow (Sep 28, 2000)

I'm getting ready to start building an equipment trailer. I figure that the combined weight of the trailer itself and the skid steer I'll be hauling will be somewhere between 8,000 and 9,000 pounds. I'd appriciate any advice anyone might have to share on the pros and cons of using a pintle hook and lunnette eye as opposed to a standard coupler and ball. Also, any thoughts on hitches that combine a ball and a pintle hook?

thanks

Alaska Dave


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well you could use a 2 5/16" ball. However the pintle hook is a much better coupler. However I use a standard, every trailer that doesn't have air breaks, has a Pintle hook, and a 7 wire plug, that way all the trucks have the same hitch and wiring, so every truck can pull every trailer. This means my 5X10 light duty trailer can be pulled by my ranger or F 650. Yes the pintle hook looks weird on a 5X10, and looks even dumber on a ranger. BTW the 5X10 trailer has no breaks but uses the 7 wire plug as a standard, Just like the ranger doesn'r have breaks wired in because it only hauls light trailers, but it has a 7 wire plug. So if all your trailers use a 2 5/16 ball I would go that way, However the Pintle hook, if ya don't mind have an extra hitch on the truck is much better.

Geoff


----------

